# Tablet pen no longer registering on computer



## DreadfulPoob (Jun 12, 2019)

Good evening everyone,

Over the last couple of days, I've had some problems with my tablet. I have a Yiynova MSP19U and the pen stopped working. I tried a multitude of things to remedy this, including uninstalling drivers, reinstalled them, trying differing iterations and versions of the drivers on the website, tested with different pens, and changed the pen battery as well. I haven't been able to get any work done really, and it has made me really confused and upset because of my lack of output. I know that they're really isn't anything wrong with the pen or the tablet itself since i had been working on it just fne with my laptop, while my main computer was in the shop last week for issues unrelated to this predicament, and it hasn't seemed to work properly since. I will try to phone them in to see if they have any information on this, but I haven't attempt to consult the manufacturer yet, which I am doing now. 

If there's anything you could possibly say or point me towards, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

